# M D R F



## mAlice

Opens August 27.

http://www.rennfest.com/


----------



## Chasey_Lane




----------



## RoseRed

I am definatley going this year!


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I am definatley going this year!




Sure you are.


----------



## kwillia

elaine said:
			
		

> Sure you are.


:teeheehee:


----------



## mAlice

We're also going to spend a weekend at PA this year.

http://www.parenaissancefaire.com/


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> Sure you are.


----------



## kwillia

elaine said:
			
		

> We're also going to spend a weekend at PA this year.
> 
> http://www.parenaissancefaire.com/


I have been to the PA one three times over the years... I have enjoyed it each time.


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> I have been to the PA one three times over the years... I have enjoyed it each time.




This will be our first year visiting.  We'll probably go in late October, after MDRF is over.  Then we'll spend our winter rehearsing for VARF.  Scary.


----------



## Ponytail

elaine said:
			
		

> This will be our first year visiting.  We'll probably go in late October, after MDRF is over.  Then we'll spend our winter rehearsing for VARF.  Scary.




:trekkies:


----------



## mAlice

Ponytail said:
			
		

> :trekkies:




huh?


----------



## bresamil

elaine said:
			
		

> This will be our first year visiting.  We'll probably go in late October, after MDRF is over.  Then we'll spend our winter rehearsing for VARF.  Scary.


Are you making a new costume for this year's MDRF?


----------



## Ponytail

elaine said:
			
		

> huh?



  I'm kidding.  I relate RenFest goers to Star Trek Conventions.


----------



## mAlice

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I'm kidding.  I relate RenFest goers to Star Trek Conventions.




Oh.  No, I don't think you'll catch me at a trekkie convention.  Guh.


----------



## mAlice

bresamil said:
			
		

> Are you making a new costume for this year's MDRF?




I have a new costume, had it made last winter.  I need to do a few little things to it, but it's ready to go even without the modifications.


----------



## Ponytail

elaine said:
			
		

> Oh.  No, I don't think you'll catch me at a trekkie convention.  Guh.



  I personally would like to see a Trekkie/RF merge with free beer, and I'd DEFINITELY pay to see that.  In the center, would be 6 inflatable Sumo rings, going 24 hours a day.  Festival is over when there is only one left standing.


----------



## mAlice

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I personally would like to see a Trekkie/RF merge with free beer, and I'd DEFINITELY pay to see that.  In the center, would be 6 inflatable Sumo rings, going 24 hours a day.  Festival is over when there is only one left standing.




 






















You goin' this year?


----------



## Ponytail

elaine said:
			
		

> You goin' this year?



I doubt I'll be able to.  I'll be back in NS in October.  Lots to do before that.  My deck is getting done (FINALLY) this weekend though.  I have 3 interior doors ordered that should be in next week.  Things are finally starting to come together.

I might have to break away for a day though to check out RF. I am curious, but I'm not into the whole roll-playing thing, though I do dig the costumes.  Beyond that, it's just wierd to me.


----------



## mAlice

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I doubt I'll be able to.  I'll be back in NS in October.  Lots to do before that.  My deck is getting done (FINALLY) this weekend though.  I have 3 interior doors ordered that should be in next week.  Things are finally starting to come together.
> 
> I might have to break away for a day though to check out RF. I am curious, but I'm not into the whole roll-playing thing, though I do dig the costumes.  Beyond that, it's just wierd to me.




You don't have to dress up.  Just  and watch the weirdo's.


----------



## aps45819

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I am curious, but I'm not into the whole roll-playing thing, though I do dig the costumes.


 cleavage fest


----------



## BuddyLee

elaine said:
			
		

> You don't have to dress up. Just  and watch the weirdo's.


They hold this in Annapolis, right?  What actually goes on?


----------



## RoseRed

Crownsville, right outside Annapolis.


----------



## mAlice

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> What actually goes on?




http://www.rennfest.com/renaissance-festival-entertainment.shtml

If you read the web site, they actually provide a lot of inormation.


----------



## BuddyLee

elaine said:
			
		

> http://www.rennfest.com/renaissance-festival-entertainment.shtml
> 
> If you read the web site, they actually provide a lot of inormation.


How did I know you'd say that? 

What if I want your valued opinion, how much will that cost me?


----------



## mAlice

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> How did I know you'd say that?
> 
> What if I want your valued opinion, how much will that cost me?




It'll cost ya' a black & tan at Revel Grove.


----------



## BuddyLee

elaine said:
			
		

> It'll cost ya' a black & tan at Revel Grove.


Sounds strong, whatever it is.


----------



## mAlice

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Sounds strong, whatever it is.




It's just beer.  A stout and ale mixed.


----------



## aps45819

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> What actually goes on?


 Cleavage everywhere


----------



## mAlice

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Cleavage everywhere




...and cod pieces for the ladies to admire.


----------



## BuddyLee

elaine said:
			
		

> It's just beer. A stout and ale mixed.






			
				aps45819 said:
			
		

> Cleavage everywhere


 I'm there.


----------



## mAlice

http://freelancers.faire.net/


----------



## Agee

elaine said:
			
		

> I have a new costume, had it made last winter. I need to do a few little things to it, but it's ready to go even without the modifications.


http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=53470


----------



## mAlice

Airgasm said:
			
		

> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=53470




Yep, I fried those babies at VARF this spring.


----------



## Club'nBabySeals

I'm so excited!

The spouse and I get dressed up and hit both MD and PA every year.  


We occasionally get some weird looks; but I figure at least we're not as bad as the goth-goobers who make costumes out of black napkins and duct tape.  It's their ilk that gives the Ren-Faires a bad stereotype.


----------



## mAlice

Club'nBabySeals said:
			
		

> I'm so excited!
> 
> The spouse and I get dressed up and hit both MD and PA every year.
> 
> 
> We occasionally get some weird looks; but I figure at least we're not as bad as the goth-goobers who make costumes out of black napkins and duct tape.  It's their ilk that gives the Ren-Faires a bad stereotype.




You got pics?  I'll pm links to mine if you do the same.


----------



## kwillia

My daughter is hooked. My sis and I have taken her the last two years and she dresses in peasant skirt and off-the shoulder gauze blouse and loves everything about the fest.  The flier came in the mail last week and she was so excited she immediately called my sis and booked the date she expects to go this year...


----------



## Club'nBabySeals

> You got pics? I'll pm links to mine if you do the same.




Yeah---I'll upload and post them when I get home.


----------



## mAlice

Club'nBabySeals said:
			
		

> Yeah---I'll upload and post them when I get home.




I won't post mine, but I'll send ya' a link.


----------



## jazz lady

I'm looking forward to going again this year.  I missed going last year, but I always have a blast when I go.


----------



## Club'nBabySeals

Okay...let me see if this will work...















CBS=Techtard


----------



## Nickel

Club'nBabySeals said:
			
		

> Okay...let me see if this will work...


Ooooh....GORGEOUS dress!


----------



## Club'nBabySeals

> Ooooh....GORGEOUS dress!




Why, thank you!


----------



## kwillia

You are beautiful!!! And he dressed up good as well...


----------



## mAlice

Club'nBabySeals said:
			
		

> Okay...let me see if this will work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBS=Techtard



Beeeyoooootiful!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RoseRed

Nice pic's!


----------



## virgovictoria

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Nice pic's!


----------



## mAlice

*Hey, Clubn'!*

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/ffandpause/headpiece.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/ffandpause/headpiecbod.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## morganj614

Is that the jewelry you made?


----------



## mAlice

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Is that the jewelry you made?



Yes and no.  I bought the brooch on the headpiece.  Got it for a dolla' at a yard sale.  I also bought the three brooch's that for the bodice, a "Y" necklace and put them all together to make the bodice jewelry.


----------



## morganj614

elaine said:
			
		

> Yes and no.  I bought the brooch on the headpiece.  Got it for a dolla' at a yard sale.  I also bought the three brooch's that for the bodice, a "Y" necklace and put them all together to make the bodice jewelry.


----------



## mAlice

This is a better pic of the bodice jewelry.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/ffandpause/bodice.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## rack'm

No weapons this year huh?


----------



## Pete

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I'm kidding.  I relate RenFest goers to Star Trek Conventions.



 PT you are right!  Look, change a word here and there and wala.

 Live long and prosper



			
				elaine said:
			
		

> I have a new starfleet  costume, had it made last winter.  I need to do a few little things to it, but it's ready to go even without the modifications.





			
				elaine said:
			
		

> It'll cost ya' a black & tan at Rigel 6.





			
				Club'nBabySeals said:
			
		

> I'm so excited!
> 
> The spouse and I get dressed up and hit both MD and PA every year.
> 
> 
> We occasionally get some weird looks; but I figure at least we're not as bad as the Klingons who make costumes out of black napkins and duct tape.  It's their ilk that gives the Trekkie-Faires a bad stereotype.





			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> My daughter is hooked. My sis and I have taken her the last two years and she dresses in a one piece period tunic with Spock ears  and loves everything about the fest.  The flier came in the mail last week and she was so excited she immediately called my sis and booked the date she expects to beamed in this year...





			
				elaine said:
			
		

> Yes and no.  I bought the brooch on the headpiece.  Got it for a dolla' at a yard sale.  I also bought the three brooch's that for the bodice, a "Y" necklace and put them all together to make the Romulan jewelry.


----------



## kwillia

Pete... you ain't right...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Pete... you ain't right...


Methinks he's bored.


----------



## bresamil

Pete - You have just proclaimed your trekkiness publicly.  Takes a confident man to do that.


----------



## mAlice

rack'm said:
			
		

> No weapons this year huh?



Not at MD.  You can wear them at the VARF.


----------



## rack'm

elaine said:
			
		

> Not at MD.  You can wear them at the VARF.




  I've always seen them worn at MD......not to mention you can buy them there. :shrug:


----------



## mAlice

rack'm said:
			
		

> I've always seen them worn at MD......not to mention you can buy them there. :shrug:




The people you see wearing them are part of the cast.  They stopped allowing the customers to wear them a some time before I started going.  Apparently there was an incident and the state or county gave them a choice...booze or weapons.  :shrug:

Yes, they still sell them there, but if security catches you walking around with them, they'll escort you to the gate and make you take them to your car.


----------



## rack'm

elaine said:
			
		

> The people you see wearing them are part of the cast.  They stopped allowing the customers to wear them a some time before I started going.  Apparently there was an incident and the state or county gave them a choice...booze or weapons.  :shrug:
> 
> Yes, they still sell them there, but if security catches you walking around with them, they'll escort you to the gate and make you take them to your car.




   I can see the drunken sword fight now.......


----------



## mAlice

rack'm said:
			
		

> I can see the drunken sword fight now.......




Yeah, I heard it was something like that.


----------



## Club'nBabySeals

Elaine,

Your accessorizing prowess astounds me.  Quite stunning---Do you just think these things up out of thin air, or do you have a background in the trade?





> Live long and prosper




Sad as it is; he's got a point....(insert incomprehensible Klingon muttering)





> I've always seen them worn at MD......not to mention you can buy them there.



When you buy them at the MDRF they are either taped closed in their boxes or (in the case of loose blades) are wrapped and secured in a paper sheath.  You can buy them, but unless you are a member of the cast, as Elaine noted, you are not allowed to carry them around.  Most of the shops there will offer to hold the weapon for you until you are ready to leave.

At the VARF and PARF, though, you are allowed to carry weapons so long as they are "peace tied" (ie, they put one of those plastic prisoner tie things on it so that you are unable to draw the blade from its sheath).


----------



## mAlice

Club'nBabySeals said:
			
		

> Elaine,
> 
> Your accessorizing prowess astounds me.  Quite stunning---Do you just think these things up out of thin air, or do you have a background in the trade?



I basically pull it outta' my butt.  No background.




> Sad as it is; he's got a point....(insert incomprehensible Klingon muttering)



Bite your tongue.







> When you buy them at the MDRF they are either taped closed in their boxes or (in the case of loose blades) are wrapped and secured in a paper sheath.  You can buy them, but unless you are a member of the cast, as Elaine noted, you are not allowed to carry them around.  Most of the shops there will offer to hold the weapon for you until you are ready to leave.
> 
> At the VARF and PARF, though, you are allowed to carry weapons so long as they are "peace tied" (ie, they put one of those plastic prisoner tie things on it so that you are unable to draw the blade from its sheath).



FB has a his swords secured with a small screw.  Somtimes they'll let him get away with that at VA.  It won't be an issue next year, as he'll be part of the cast.


----------



## RodRugg

I went there last year and it was a disaster!  I got poked, punched, grabbed, slapped, dragged, hog-tied.  I thought there was gonna be a bunch of people there dressed up like Star Wars and Battlestar Galactica and Johnny Quest but it wasn't like that at all.

http://roderickrugg.8m.com/wl16.jpg


----------



## mAlice

RodRugg said:
			
		

> I went there last year and it was a disaster!  I got poked, punched, grabbed, slapped, dragged, hog-tied.




Didn't anyone tell you to stay away from Hack n Slash?


----------



## Club'nBabySeals

> I went there last year and it was a disaster! I got poked, punched, grabbed, slapped, dragged, hog-tied. I thought there was gonna be a bunch of people there dressed up like Star Wars and Battlestar Galactica and Johnny Quest but it wasn't like that at all.




-1d8 to Charisma; factor -1d4 to Intelligence modifier.


----------



## mAlice

Club'nBabySeals said:
			
		

> -1d8 to Charisma; factor -1d4 to Intelligence modifier.



Is that klingon?


----------



## Club'nBabySeals

> Is that klingon?




No, it's Nerd.


----------



## mAlice

Club'nBabySeals said:
			
		

> No, it's Nerd.



Oh, okay.  I don't speak either.


----------



## mAlice

R, in her costume

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/ffandpause/Rcostume.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## mAlice

FB's RF Bling

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/ffandpause/pin1.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/ffandpause/maltese2.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/ffandpause/heavypin.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/ffandpause/atocia2.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------

